# penn 650ssm good for cobia and king?



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

i just bought a penn 650ssm for king and cobia

i know it will do good for kings!

but im not sure bout cobia, will it work fine for cobia


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

On the pier it might be a little too small for comfort but on the boat it should be fine...maybe put some braid on it.


----------



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

well i know how to manage the drag and reel

and i have a gaff

but thx for your opinion


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

if you realy want to have faith in a real get a penn 706 but your going to have to spend some money.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with Tex, the reel is a little undersized for Cobia. You want something with the gears to handle a fish that pulls as hard as a cobia does. I agree with the 706 suggestion, a good all around reel for Cobia. If you want a SS with a bail the 750/7500 is the smallest I would consider with 850/8500 preferred. But that's just my opinion, fwiw.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

IMHO- As a boat reel it will be fine w/20lb mono... as a pier reel it will be fine w/20lb braid... If you hook 1 >75lbs, you'll wish it was a Stella 10K, but o/w you'll be fine...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

its a little small for ling

i would get a 706 like said above

reel stamas would you really use 20lb braid on the pier

that dosent seem to smart


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *kingling (7/6/2009)*its a little small for ling
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what's wrong with braid on the pier? seems like you'd need it for the extra line. tangles would suck though.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> what's wrong with braid on the pier? seems like you'd need it for the extra line. tangles would suck though.




I am almost 100% sure he is talking about 20lb braid. almost everybody on the pier uses 40-50lb braid for the extra strength when a ling is at the pier for pulling power to keep them out of the pilings. since ben uses braid himself im pretty sure he means 20lb braid.



oh and get a 706.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If anything , its to small in line capacityfor kings unless you put almost all 20lb. pp on it. The capacity is more than enough for cobia.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im saying 20lb braid is way to small to use on the pier 

and please please please dont fish for kings with braid


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

i feel the 6500 is fine for these summer kings with 17 lb test mono, just don't lunk the fish. if flipper eats a couple then you will wished you had an overkill. under normal situations (rushing fish because of pour-pisses) there is no reason to use anything other than mono this time of year. i know some will not agree but these schoolies they are catchingcan be managed with what you have. worry about another reel this fall 704,706,302,402 etc,etc,etc. let the disagreements begin....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

steve i agree with you completely

most of these fish lately have been 10 or 15 lbs[most are not even that]

ifa van staal 100 with 10lb line can handle themim sure a 650 with 17 can get it done


----------

